# supercharged 2.0 16v Lupo



## lupocharged (Oct 10, 2010)

This project started in late 2008 early 2009 and its still going. Bills, cost of living, and getting shafted with prices for car parts in the UK has made this project so slow but finally there is a light at the end of the tunnel and hopefully before the end of the year this Lupo will be driving. First of was getting the subframe modded and a front cross member attached to the car to make it look like a MK3 Golf 16v/VR6 layout..Lupo gti subframe..Cleaned up and ready for custom mods.Lupo gti subframe with cups attached.Then subframe was seam welded and powder coated..Mk3 golf 16v/vr6 front cross member had to be cut to size to fit the Lupo smaller chassis..It was then cleaned up and two l-shaped brackets were attached to both ends so it could be welded to the car..Once i was happy that engine and gearbox was sitting in it's correct location all panels were prepped etch primed and painted reflex silver metallic..Next update will be drive train mods


----------



## lupocharged (Oct 10, 2010)

The next part of the project was drive shafts and hub conversion.The long shaft was the correct lenght so all i had to do was change the gearbox flange to 100mm.The short shaft is vr6 gearbox end and lupo hub end sleeved and seam welded..Once i was happy with both the shafts the hub conversion was next.Rear hubs were straight forward one of one on (thank you Skoda Fabia)..The front end was a case of 2 Polo Gti 6N2 front hubs 4x100 were plugged and then re-drilled to 5x100..Until the next installment


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks promising. 
Glad to see someone else supercharging. Not many posting that in their F/I approach. 
If you don't mind can you add information to the charger and setup you plan. 
I am doing a G60 in a GTI and just wondered what you are running. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## lupocharged (Oct 10, 2010)

Good morning to vw vortex forum users. The next step of my build was the drive train. I've already upgraded the suspension to FK Konigsport height adjustable coilover set up. I will be investing in a lower strutbrace to tighten things up on near completion of my install. The long drive shaft from driver's side only needed the gearbox end changing to 100mm. The short drive shaft how ever is a mix of MK3 golf 16v/Vr6 gearbox end and Lupo Sport hub end.







. 








With driveshafts fitted i moved to the next challenge. 4x100 to 5x100 hub conversion. The rear end was a straight swap for Skoda Fabia Vrs parts.







. 
15 minutes either side and the conversion was complete. The front was not so easy but after getting a few ideas of the interweb i got me a spare set of Polo Gti 6N2 front hubs and got them machined. 3 of the 4 holes were plugged and then hubs were redrilled to 5x100.







. 







. 
Next up will be Brake upgrade.Keep watching and have a good day:laugh:


----------



## lupocharged (Oct 10, 2010)

*300x28mm brake conversion*

At present i will be using a 280mm g60 brake set up to get me up and running. In the pipeline i'm getting together a 300x28mm Hi-spec 4pot caliper brake set just to make sure the car can stop as quick as it can go.







.







.
And this little fella is going to give me more fluid to the calipers as well as clearance for the side/rear of cylinder head. 23mm Master cylinder.


----------



## lupocharged (Oct 10, 2010)

*Engine Build*

There is a 2.0l 16v engine already attached to the car and will be used for testing and set up purposes. While this is happening i will be building myself a bullet proof short block for future power upgrades. I will be using a Audi A4 short block Engine code ALT as the base for my build.







.







.
The balanceshaft oil pump unit will be deleted and a 06A oil pump unit put in its place. Block will be bored to 83mm spec and crank will be 86.4mm (1870cc) 1.9.
JE will supply the pistons and Scat will supply the conrods while ARP will supply the clamping hardware.







.:laugh:


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Alloy block FTW :thumbup:


----------



## lupocharged (Oct 10, 2010)

polov8 said:


> Alloy block FTW :thumbup:


 20kg less weight is a good thing.


----------



## lupocharged (Oct 10, 2010)

*Cooling set up*

While block is away getting played with and this weather cant make up it's mind to freeze my ass of i thought i would pay some attention to the cooling system. Started of with a new front panel as the previous one was butchered to death..Made up a picture frame for everything to sit in.







.
Spent most of the week running from home to garage to welders and back. Finally it's coming together.








.
After some more cutting, tucking and filing got the water radiator and engine oil cooler to share space.







.
Now i need to find some more space to fit another oil radiator and charge cooler radiator. This week will entail alot of head scratching effing and blinding. All part of a build:banghead:


----------



## lupocharged (Oct 10, 2010)

*Good day today*

Well the head scratching and the effing and blinding turned out to be a good mild day for me and the charge cooler radiator has a new home.







.
This radiator has two plug in type fittings which are of no use to me so i will get 2 AN fittings tagged to each hole to plumb the rest of the charge cooling kit.







.
Black radiator has been screwed to the water radiator.








The other end will be tagged with two L shaped brackets.







.3 down 1 to go:laugh:


----------



## lupocharge (Jan 14, 2014)

*Update*

It's been along time since i updated this build due to getting locked out :banghead: forgot my password details so had to re-register and start all over Anywayz will have to update this way. Pictures will be updated very soon


----------

